# Help To Identify Unknown Pocket Watch..



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

This came today from you know where,an affordable watch in its day,but when was its day,there doesn't seem to be any info on the dial,

or where i can see on the movement,so i was hoping against all hope,that someone may recognize the movement,and tell where its from,or maybe tell me the approximate age,i thought 50s to begin with,but i thought maybe the glass would have been plastic?,any info appreciated.

5cms

thick glass crystal

chrome plated over brass

blued hands

Thanks for looking,

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Sam, nice watch, the font on the dial says to me late 50's early 60's. Is it a pin pallet movement or a lever? I wouldn't like to say the maker, but can narrow it down to American, Swiss or Russian......not Ingersoll, but it's moving in that area.... The pin set to adjust the time i would say makes the model of the movement quite old, so it's a new version of a very early model, if that makes sense.......

Not sure on the maker, perhaps you should "Ask The Audience" B)


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi Sam, nice watch, the font on the dial says to me late 50's early 60's. Is it a pin pallet movement or a lever? I wouldn't like to say the maker, but can narrow it down to American, Swiss or Russian......not Ingersoll, but it's moving in that area.... The pin set to adjust the time i would say makes the model of the movement quite old, so it's a new version of a very early model, if that makes sense.......
> 
> Not sure on the maker, perhaps you should "Ask The Audience" B)


Hi Harry,thanks once again for your help,the dial does seem to be of the 50's 60's era,and its difficult to tell,because i cant see in there, but i think its a pin pallet,i'm sure i can see at least one metal pin on the lever and not a shaped jewel,i hope that makes sense,i don't know the technical terms,and i'm still learning. :book:

A new version of a very early model does make sense,i can imagine them in the 50's/60's looking back for inspiration from the past,

i'd like to narrow American,Swiss or Russian down though! :lol:

50-50 and phone a friend left.........


----------



## jsv1891 (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice  i still dont own any pocketwatches, not shure i dare to buy one and get stuck on those to :S


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice looking watch Sam. Unusual looking movement. I have a couple of German watches that have that pin idea to set the time, but don't know if this is a German or not. I wouldn't mind betting it is earlier than suggested, the winder is similar to watches I have that are older than the 50's.

I have an Ingersoll Crown, that was first sold in 1902 with a similar winder.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

This watch was 100% made by Kienzle, should be one of the Haka-models. Compare with: http://watch-wiki.org/index.php?title=Werkfamilie_Haka

Andreas


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

AlanJohn said:


> Nice looking watch Sam. Unusual looking movement. I have a couple of German watches that have that pin idea to set the time, but don't know if this is a German or not. I wouldn't mind betting it is earlier than suggested, the winder is similar to watches I have that are older than the 50's.I have an Ingersoll Crown, that was first sold in 1902 with a similar winder.


Thanks Alan, :thumbsup: its the first pin set pocket watch i've managed to get my hands on,it would be nice to think that the watch is pre 50's,you could well be right,and it does appear to be German. 



Mikrolisk said:


> This watch was 100% made by Kienzle, should be one of the Haka-models. Compare with: http://watch-wiki.org/index.php?title=Werkfamilie_HakaAndreas


Super detective work Andreas, k: that's to close to be a coincidence,its definitely a German Kienzle movement,and a variation of of the movements shown in your link,i've saved the page on my computer.

It would be great to find out the period of time Kienzle made those Haka movements?

Thanks Andreas great stuff.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

jsv1891 said:


> Very nice  i still dont own any pocketwatches, not shure i dare to buy one and get stuck on those to :S


They're like Pringles,once you pop,you just can't stop. 

Once you've held your first pocket watch,there's no going back,very tactile objects,history in you're hand. :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice one Sam, i do like Kienzle things, i have a couple of early Kienzle watches, i bought them as used to calibrate Kienzle speedo's for Trucks, called Tachographs, they had clocks in as well which i used to calibrate.

Your right about owning some history, my first real purchase, probably around 15 was a pocket watch, they are my main love, especially the history....

I have a nice engraved one from July 1930, a present to Albert from his wife, and now 80 years later, a lifetime, i own that watch..... amazing the history, and some others, to a soldier for outstanding gallantry......it's very thought provoking i think, do we really own these old pocket watches, or do they own us?? hmmmmmm......... :umnik2:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

My oldest pocket watch is 1897. Nice to think that a victorian gent' was once holding onto that watch and going by its time. In this case,it would have been a Belgium gent'.A Silver Repose. and it is still going and keeping good time.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

harryblakes7 said:


> Nice one Sam, i do like Kienzle things, i have a couple of early Kienzle watches, i bought them as used to calibrate Kienzle speedo's for Trucks, called Tachographs, they had clocks in as well which i used to calibrate.Your right about owning some history, my first real purchase, probably around 15 was a pocket watch, they are my main love, especially the history....I have a nice engraved one from July 1930, a present to Albert from his wife, and now 80 years later, a lifetime, i own that watch..... amazing the history, and some others, to a soldier for outstanding gallantry......it's very thought provoking i think, do we really own these old pocket watches, or do they own us?? hmmmmmm......... :umnik2:


It must have been a very interesting job Harry,i like Kienzle to,i've managed to find one vintage watch,and a vintage Metamec clock,with an electromagnetic Kienzle movement inside.

Your surely right about "them" owning us,i think we are merely custodians,maintaining them so future generations can enjoy them to,but its are time now. 



AlanJohn said:


> My oldest pocket watch is 1897. Nice to think that a victorian gent' was once holding onto that watch and going by its time. In this case,it would have been a Belgium gent'.A Silver Repose. and it is still going and keeping good time.


That's a lovely bit of history you've got there Alan,and still ticking away and going strong,both yours and Harry's words reminded me that i was showing my Grandmother an antique pocket watch just the other day,and we thought about her Father,my Great Grandfather,who fought in the first world war,he would have been a small child when the watch was hanging in someones waistcoat pocket,its an amazing thought.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

I must have edited my album on Photobucket,i'll give them the benefit of the doubt anyway.


----------

